# Vet directory in France?



## KeithChesterfield

Last year on this forum there was talk of starting a directory of French vets and fees.
Did the subject get off the ground or has it died the death?
I would be willing to collate a list of French vets if members would like to post their experiences, addresses of vets and fees paid. 
I've already found a list of English speaking French vets but it's not a very long list.
And I'd like to add to it especially as I'm going abroad with our dog for the first time later this year.


----------



## bognormike

hello Keith

is this the one?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-65376-vets-at-french-channel-ports.html

obviously it would be helpful if you could update / add to the list.

There's a temp faq section here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

by all means start a new thread and then contact one of the mods when it's relatively complete - we'll move it to the definitive section.

good luck. 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Thanks for the prompt reply.
Yes, I'll start putting together as big a list as possible of vets throughout France in the next few weeks.
And any extra input of addresses, recent visits, prices, etc from members is welcome.


----------



## Jented

Hi. 
Cabinet Veterinaire 
DE BLEUE-MAISON. 
Dr J Paulus 
62910 EPERLECQUES 
Tel. 03 21 88 46 00. 

This is handy for DUNKERQUE, we used to stay at Grande Espette campsite about half a mile away,a very nice site with good toilet/shower blocks and restuarant, but now we m/home we stay at an Aire in Arques,its accessed through a proper site, "2 Euros" and it is super. 
Clinic Veterinaire ALLIANCE. 
8 Bld Godard. 
33300 BORDEAUX. 
Tel. 05 56 39 15 48. 
We tried these this year on the way up,so we did not have to kick our heels near the ports,waiting 24 hrs. The visit was complicated by a problem with the truck,so i can only tell you i would use them again, very professional,a bit clinical for me but did the job well. 
Cost,it appears a lot of people are paying less than we do,but the Vet at Eperlecques is a diamond, hope these two help. 
Enjoy yourselves. 
Jented


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Jented

Could I ask you please to put this, and any other submissions in the thread which Keith is very kindly planning to start in the Temp FAQ section. 

Same request to anyone else who would like to contribute please. 

I am usually the "_One of the Mods_" referred to by BognorMike, and I will move the completed directory article to the Members Motorhoming Guides when it is "complete" and Keith asks me to.

It would seem sensible to merge it with the existing thread, which involves a bit of juggling - hence the request to liaise with Keith in creating one file. Then I have to remember how to do it only once!!! :roll: 8O :lol:

Hope I have explained this clearly - haven't had the morning cup of strong coffee yet! 

Dave


----------



## Jented

Dear Mr and Mrs Zebadee.
I am afraid you have mistaken me as a computor literate type person...WRONG!. If at all possible, would you mind sorting it out for me as this machine qualifies for having a sticker on it forbidding me to use it. 
The vet near Dunkerque is very nice,the one in Bordeaux was professional,but i would recommend both,both have parking for mid sized m/homes,with street parking outside.
Thank you for your help,i would appreciate about my numptiness with a computor be kept a secret,thank you.
Ted


----------



## Zebedee

OK Ted - I won't tell a soul!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Keith will be able to copy and paste the details of "your" vets into his article. That's the easy bit. :roll: 

I have to "cheat" when I transfer it to the permanent forum or it looks like I am the author of everything in there. That's why I like it to come all in one lump. Transferring bits and pieces is a pain in the rear. :roll: 

For a small fee I'll swap the username on a few of the best ones and put yours there instead . . . then nobody will think you are a numptie any more!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Hmmmmmmmm . . . . . . there's money to be made here. PayPal and all negotiable currencies accepted. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Jented

Hi Zebedee.
I will say this 'Only once' lol. Common knowledge.

If anything happens to Jennifer,god forbid, i will be re-possesed in a fortnight. Over the years,she has been the only one at home to deal with,gas/elec/BT/rates/tax/ins. etc. Lucky me!!.See her for money. Lol lol.

Thanks again 
Ted


----------



## wooly

Hi, I have posted this before, I don't know who got the list together, as I have seen it once or twice with people claiming it. link - http://freespace.virgin.net/passports.forpets/Vets in Europe.htm We have used vets from here very successfully, our favourite being M.Prudhomme. 14, Grand-Rue, 86700 Couche-Verac Tel: 05 49 59 20 40 (Near Poitiers, very good English spoken, parking outside the door). I cant for the life of me understand why people want to sit in Calais for a day after visiting the vet, when you can do the vet bit any time up to 48hrs prior to departure pretty well anywhere in France.
Michael


----------



## KeithChesterfield

*Vets list at last.*

At last I've managed to cobble together over 30 vets that have been used by Members on this site.

The list has Vets names, addresses, towns in alphabetical order, telephone numbers, GPS numbers (where available) and any comments from people who've used them.

If anyone spots any incorrect details on the list please let me know.

A newer list of approx 40 vets is posted on Page 2 of this thread.


----------



## olley

Is this any help: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...9407,1.713867&spn=10.443027,18.413086&t=h&z=5

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

Great list, Keith. Thank you.

Maybe if people use one of the vets this season, they can add costs in this thread? Also, email addresses if available.

I'd like to add an email address for the one in Ardres:

[email protected]

Gerald


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Has anyone recently used a Vet that isn't on the Downloadable list?

If you have - were they any good, would you use them again and how much did they charge?


----------



## Zube

Keith,

Used this vet in Honfleur in March this year:-

Cabinet Veterinaire de l'Estuaire,
14 Rue de Vases,
Honfleur
Telephone:- 02 31 98 8246

Lady vet spoke good English, charged 46 euros for 20kg spaniel.
Situated opposite the aire in Honfleur so plenty of parking even if not stopping the night.

Did try to add to spreadsheet but couldn't as read only.

Have used a couple of others in the past if you would like details of them.

Regards, Sue


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Zube - any details of recommended Vets welcomed.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I've updated the Vets list today and added on a few more that have been recommended by Members.


----------



## Zube

Hi Keith,

These are the other 2 we have used:-

1. Ollevier & Osset
61 pl Gen de Gaulle
62170 Montreuil sue Mer
Tel: 03 21 0622 03

Visited 2008, cost 45 euros
Good English spoken 
Walkable from local camp site and also possible parking in square outside office

2. Cabinet Veterinaire de Bergues
1 Marche au Bestiaux
59380 Bergues
Tel: 03 28 68 66 66

Visited 2009, cost 38.30 euros
Fair English spoken
Parking outside and aire in town

All charges for 20kg spaniel.

Regards, Sue


----------



## Zebedee

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've updated the Vets list today and added on a few more that have been recommended by Members.


Hi Keith and Zube

Have added your excellent list to the Members Motorhoming Guides.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Didn't ask first (  ) but I'm certain you will not object.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Celynsmam

*Vet for free!*

Returning from Italian Lakes (June 2009) via Switzerland we stopped overnight at a campsite near the lake in Vesoul with our 4 year old border collie. The lady in reception was extremely helpful - she rang a nearby vet and booked an appointment for the following morning (a Saturday!). At 10am we arrived at the Clinique Veterinaire de l'Ile Verte, which was modern, clean and very friendly! We had our own Drontal and Frontline (although they would have provided them) but the vet refused to take any payment saying it was a lovely to meet us! She reluctantly allowed us to make a small donation to their equivalent of the local dogs' charity and we left in high spirits with plenty if time to travel to the tunnel (via stops at Vitry-le-Francois and Guines) for an early morning crossing from Coquelles to Folkestone on the Monday morning!


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Celynsmam - Thanks for the vet at Vesoul - I'll add it to the next updated list in September.


----------



## mikeT

*Vets in France list*

Hi Keith 
I see you are up-dating you Vets in France list in September 
Please find enclosed the Vet we have used for the past two years .
And is a in a very good location just off the ring road at Bordeaux .

Dr Sandrine Gueant 
116 Avenue Aquitaine 
33560 Saint Eulalie
Bordeaux
France 
Phone Nº 05 56 38 07 00

I Email her a week before we need to see her and ask for appointment between 10-1100 hrs she always reply's 
Its just off the A10 / E05-E606 Ring road juc.43 on to D911 Avenue Aquitaine ½ mile down the road (just past the motor home dealers ) and before the railway bridge on the left going south good size car park big units can park on the road out side the car park 
She speaks good English

We travel to Spain with our dog twice a year She charges about the normal €40 and gives a very through examination and fills in the paperwork correctly. We last visit was end of May this year 
We have tried others in the past but found this works best for us after the vets we have 48hrs to reach the port or as we use the tunnel.
Best Regards MikeT


----------



## quartet

*Fees*

Hi
To me the main consideration is the cost having paid about 30 euros last year was gutted to be charged 50 for a 2 minute appointment in Arques near St Omer.Stupid price ! please include cost with all reviews
Thanks
Barry


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Thanks for all the replies.
The September list will have around 60 recommended Vets but very few have the price Members paid.
I'm going to start a new thread shortly asking for more details of the experiences, appointment times, prices paid, English spoken, ease of parking and anything else Members think may be important to know.


----------

